
Ivanka Trump Receives Internet Freedom Award from Tech Industry - jvehent
https://twitter.com/zeynep/status/1131596787087794180
======
drallison
A bit more information:

[https://www.quora.com/What-do-you-think-of-the-Internet-
Asso...](https://www.quora.com/What-do-you-think-of-the-Internet-Association-
awarding-Ivanka-Trump-with-the-Internet-Freedom-Award)

The citation apparently was for:

“her continued leadership in expanding the computer science education pipeline
and closing the skills gap for computing jobs in today’s economy.”

which seems overblown at best. The NY Times has some background information
([https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/26/technology/computer-
scien...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/26/technology/computer-science-stem-
education.html)) which has Ivanka and Tim Cook doing something with CS
education.

It seems to me that there are many people more deserving with much more skin
in the game.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I would bet that she has a lot of skin in the game that isn't being reported
on by the currently administration-hostile main stream media.

